# Hi all - T1 diagnosed 2 days ago...



## zx10pilot (May 15, 2016)

Well, where do I start?
Felt a bit tired for a couple of months, but put it down to working hard, then started get really insanely thirsty and lost a bit of weight. Wife finally convinced me to phone the Dr who invited me straight in for a checkup. She checked my blood and I was sitting at 31.8mmol/l. She was unsure if I was T1 or T2 (I'm mid 40s, 5ft10 and 13 stone) so took some blood for tests.
Was put straight on 12u lantus every night. And given 2 blood testers (one for glucose only & one that does ketones as well). That was 3 weeks ago.
I have been keeping a basic food diary & measuring glucose many times a day to try and get a handle on what affects my levels (spuds are really not good for me it seems) and my levels now fluctuate between about 5 & 11 depending on what I've eaten.
However, finally got GAD test results 2 days ago and it's been confirmed I'm type 1 - been told I will have to start using novarapid as well as the lantus to keep my levels more in check.
Wow! 
From healthy to officially broken in a month.
Still trying to get my head round the shock as it is a bit overwhelming.
I don't want to let it get me down though, I can't not have diabetes so I will have to manage it. Just seems like such a momentous change in my everyday life.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2016)

Hi zx10pilot, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis  It can be a huge shock, overwhelming, and can take time to sink in - not sure my diagnosis has sunk in yet after 8 years!  Like you, I went from healthy (I was due to run a marathon the week I was diagnosed, aged 49!) to suddenly feeling like a physical wreck   Thankfully, I got used to things and was back running within a few weeks and ran the Great South Run four months after diagnosis, so there's no reason you can't get back to feeling fit and healthy again  The one good thing about diabetes is that it is a manageable condition with the right knowledge and a bit of extra planning and common sense. There will be times when you forget, or things go a bit wrong, and it's a very steep learning curve, but you sound like you have made a positive start to control it, and not let it control you. Do get a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - don't be misled by the title - this book is relevant to people of all ages, and covers all aspects of living with Type 1, it's an invaluable reference source. 


It's good that your GP acted to get you on the insulin quickly and order the tests to determine type though - big round of applause to her! Often, adults can end up going for weeks and months on inappropriate medication because the GP thinks that only children can develop Type 1, so they persist in treating you as Type 2 - unsuccessfully 

It sounds like you have made a good start to things, and brought your levels under good control - the novorapid will certainly help to improve things further. Have you been offered a course so you can learn how to match your insulin doses to the amount of carbs in your meals (known as 'carb counting')? If not, do ask your GP. Had any hypos yet? Make sure you have something sugary with you at all times - my hypo treatment of choice is jelly babies, some people prefer full sugar coke or similar.

Please let us know if you have any questions, there is a wealth of experience here, so whatever your query, someone should be able to help or offer suggestions


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the forum, I'm another late developer, I was 52 at diagnosis, and I was also fortunate-ish in that my GP realised I didn't fit the mould for Type 2 and referred me to the hospital where I eventually had the GAD test, it still took 3 months to get properly diagnosed and on to even basal insulin , so well done to your GP for being on the ball.
There's so much to get a grip on when you're first diagnosed, practical stuff as well as actually grappling with your blood sugars! Have you got a medical exemption card for free prescriptions? Have you notified the DVLA and do you test before driving?


----------



## KookyCat (May 15, 2016)

Hello and welcome aboard 
Another late bloomer here, diagnosis at 40 a couple of years ago now.  Quite the shocker isn't it?  At least you got the correct diagnosis quickly.  Anyway it's really useful here so I hope you enjoy our merry little band


----------



## stephknits (May 15, 2016)

Me to, although comparatively Young at 42 . Took me 10 months to get a correct diagnosis whilst I turned into a waif like version of my former self.  It is a big shock and will take time to adjust, but you have found a great place for help and support, so welcome


----------



## pottersusan (May 15, 2016)

Another 'late developer' (well, sort of!). It's a steep learning curve/cliff and fills your brain to start with, but it does get easier.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 15, 2016)

Welcome from a T2


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2016)

Ooh - hiya Kwakker-man, from a Honda/Triumph pillion LOL

Er, you do know the testing before/whilst driving rules I hope? - my 'pilot' has had great difficulty keeping either bike upright with me hypo on the back and hanging off the side in the past and only by brute force brought us to a safe rest - so please please be even more careful now.

Hobie on here is still into his bike AFAIK but can't remember what it is - so no doubt he can offer advice if you need it.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 15, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum from an oddball MODY member.


----------



## SB2015 (May 15, 2016)

Yet another late bloomer, diagnosed with T1 in my 50s.  A big surprise, a shock and lots to take on.  But as Notherner said it is manageable.

Life generally requires a bit more planning and you need to make sure that you have a hypo treatment with you all the time.  There are lots of people on here who will help with any questions, so just keep asking.  No question in silly and no doubt someone else will be glad you have asked it as they will be interested in the answer.

Things may be a bit wobbly at the start, called the Honeymoon Period, whilst your remaining Beta cells get a rest with you injecting, and decide to join in again briefly and intermittently until they too pack up.  So if it seems a bit difficult to get things under control it is no surprise.  Just be patient with yourself and learn as much as you can.


----------



## zx10pilot (May 15, 2016)

Thank you all for your warm welcome and your comments. It sounds as if I have been pretty well looked after compared to some of you on here.
Thankfully I was given my medical exemption form after my first appointment and have had many prescriptions in the last 3 weeks. I have also sent off my DVLA form, but then after reading on here I was surprised to discover that I would be issued with a 3 year license. Hmmm... oh, well, that was unexpected.
All the regs regarding driving have been explained (must be over 5 before driving and testing 2hrs before & then every 2hrs etc) and that makes absolute sense.
I haven't had a hypo yet but from what I gather it will happen at some point, just hope I'm ready for it with my jelly babies to hand!
I'm not going to let it spoil my life and definitely not going to stop riding. Just got to work out where to put my meter & jelly babies when I'm out on the bike...

Thanks for the recommendation of the book, it is now on order.

I do feel quite a bit better knowing there are people on here who are willing to answer newbie questions. I guess at some point everyone on here was just diagnosed.

I do have one question though, been given a BG*Star meter that has a USB socket but I cannot find software that works with it. The BGStar DMS software simply fails to install, and I was told about "Diasend", have downloaded and installed that but it doesn't seem happy on Windows 10 and never acknowledges the meter is connected. Anyone got any advice on how to get the all important numbers off my device?
Thanks again
zx


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum zx.   I've had T1 30 years now but you never stop learning.  However for most things you'll soon get the hang of it.

I'm into my bikes as well but of the type where I'm the engine. 

I haven't heard of that particular meter so I can't help with your meter and software problem but I'm sure there will be someone who can.


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2016)

Er, isn't the BG Star Apple compatible rather than Windows? - didn't it used to be called the iBG Star?  If so - @everydayupsanddowns  used to have one and he's very Apple compatible - Mike!! - you're needed ......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 16, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Er, isn't the BG Star Apple compatible rather than Windows? - didn't it used to be called the iBG Star?  If so - @everydayupsanddowns  used to have one and he's very Apple compatible - Mike!! - you're needed ......



The BG Star and iBG Star were different devices. I reviewed the iBG Star ages ago, but soon after it launched Apple changed the old 'dock connector' to the new 'lightning dock' so it has been rather scuppered since the iPhone 4s (iPhone 7 will be the Next Big Thing).

The iBG Star app was pretty good but the meter was hopeless for me so I stopped using it as soon as I'd reviewed it (http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/03/ibgstar-review-blood-glucose-meter-for.html)

I'm afraid I don't have any experience of getting data out of a BG Star as I've never used one - though it doesn't look good:

_The BGStar management software is ONLY compatible with Windows XP or Vista, not compatible with Windows 7 or 8._

http://starsystem.sanofi.ca/products/bgstar-software


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2016)

Ah right.

Nobody but nobody - surely ?? - will still have Vista or XP ?

(Think nursie wanted to get rid of useless old stock mate - so palmed it off on you cos she mis-read you completely and thought you wouldn't know any better?)


----------



## Copepod (May 16, 2016)

For software / meter issues, my first point of contact is always the manufacturing company. They want you to be happy with their product, so that the NHS will continue to pay for test strips, so phone them and explain the problem. Probably they will send a replacement or fix.
As another late diagnosed T1D, welcome. Just carry on doing what you love, plus set some new challenges for yourself eg new sports, new travel destinations, new hobby, new pet etc. Your GP really sounds excellent - you're very lucky to have someone like that. Di ask about diabetes education courses, too. If there's a long wait in your area, then just ask here for details of online courses.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 16, 2016)

Hello zx10pilot, and welcome 

I was 44 when I was diagnosed, so another late bloomer.  It is a shock at first, but it sounds as though you have the right attitude - as you say, you just have to learn to manage it.  With time it should go from feeling like a momentous change to feeling like a minor annoyance.


----------



## zx10pilot (May 16, 2016)

Thanks again to you all. Knowing others have had this shock is helping me keep my chin up.  
Had a surprise call from hospital this evening and I now have an appt with the diabetic dietitian tomorrow morning at "my" endocrine & diabetes clinic (not with my GP). Ihave been asked to bring food diary and the record of my bloods off my meter. When I explained the problem downloading the data she asked me for some details of it and she was going to look into it. So maybe you were right trophywench & I have been "sold a dud". Watch this space!


----------



## zx10pilot (May 17, 2016)

After meeting with the dietitian today I now have a "Glucomen Lx PLUS", and a repeat prescription of 100 testing strips. This meter does Blood Glucose and also Ketones so is definitely more useful than the old one. Apparently this will work with "Diasend" and it means the nurses can access my readings at any time so I don't have to go to the clinic so often. Have registered my meter with the manufacturer and a USB lead is now on order.
Onwards and upwards 
zx


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2016)

Sounds good, but I would push for a greater allocation of strips per prescription - 100 won't last very long. I do 6-8 tests per day, which is really not a lot of tests, so 100 strips would last me around 12-14 days and I'd be at the pharmacy every other week  I persuaded my surgery to prescribe me 300 strips per prescription, which last me 6-8 weeks


----------



## zx10pilot (May 17, 2016)

Hmmm - good point that, hadn't thought it through! Will get it upped next time I'm there.


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2016)

zx10pilot said:


> Hmmm - good point that, hadn't thought it through! Will get it upped next time I'm there.


GPs often find it hard to get their heads round the fact that you need to test 'so much'  So be prepared to point out all the reasons for testing (before meals, exercise, driving and possibly after or during all those things, when poorly, when feeling hypo/hyper, and things you don't even think of until you find yourself needing to test!). The main thing to keep in mind is that each test should serve a useful purpose, to give you information that you can then act on, to convince them that you are not just doing it for fun!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 17, 2016)

Because of course all diabetics like sticking lancets into themselves just for fun! 

My GP asked me recently "do you test twice a day?"  - had to explain that at the very least I have to test every time I eat and when I inject before going to bed, which would add up to four or five times a day ...


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2016)

I get 150 on repeat - I'm a tad lazy about testing after meals - and I don't do any regular exercise apart from all the usual things that are exercise but we don't think they are (like vacuuming, shopping, painting and decorating - ironing!! )

But there again, I'm not exactly 'new' LOL - and you CAN'T get to my stage (od confidence) without testing a lot more often than you will need or want to in 40 years time!


----------



## EmmyBuzz (May 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum  I'm also quite newly diagnosed so I feel you on the shock factor! There's so much to take in but everyone here is really helpful as you may have already noticed!

I was originally unlucky with test strips I was given 50 twice until the DSN I see wrote a letter to my GP and it got increased to 200! Meaning I do not bother them more than once a month now (so it works in their favour too!!). Some days I test only 4 times a day but some days I test up to 10 times (e.g: due to legally needing to so I can drive or because I feel hypo symptoms coming on) so 50 was only about 5-10 days worth! I personally cant get my head round the fact doctors can't get their heads round the simple maths of how many times we need to test a day! 4 injections = MINIMUM 4 tests a day = minimum of 112 test strips a 'month' aka 28 days! never mind all the unpredictable bits like hypos and then driving etc...


----------



## SlowRunner (May 19, 2016)

Hello & welcome! Another late developer here, diagnosed in December & still in denial . Not letting it change my life too much, I do worry about my finger ends & occasionally get concerned about my feet - kind of need those as a runner... On the whole though life still carrying on as normal. Keep smiling xx


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2016)

Hi there zx10pilot and welcome to our cosy little forum. I was diagnosed as an adult too, aged 41. It IS a big shock at first like you say, but it does get better - honest! I had lots of questions at first, so fire away. We're here to help.


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 20, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum - as you can see I am type 2 and know begger all about lanterns and bonus's???


----------



## Lindarose (May 20, 2016)

Hi zx10pilot and a warm welcome to our forum from another type 2


----------



## New-journey (May 22, 2016)

Welcome from another late developer, diagnosed in December age 58. I have struggled and still do a bit because of the poor medical care where I live whilst yours care sounds amazing! I am so happy for you as it does make a huge difference.  I am  still fighting to get the fast acting insulin and control my blood sugars through very low carb. I only get 100 test strips and now going to ask for 150, that is a good idea.
Loads of support to you.


----------



## zx10pilot (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for all your comments.
After a quick chat with the pharmacist my next repeat prescription will be upped to 300 strips! He was happy to write a note to the dr explaining the increase.
The new USB lead has arrived and the replacement meter works with Diasend so I am now able to send my readings through to the clinic.
I now have another query now though regarding different BG meters...
My new meter consistently reads 15-20% lower than the old one. 
Not really a problem as it will still show a trend, however I had a 4.9 yesterday mid afternoon while out shopping which meant I couldn't drive home for a while. On my old meter this would have been 5.8 - 5.9 and I would have been fine to drive.
So which to believe?
Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2016)

zx10pilot said:


> Thanks for all your comments.
> After a quick chat with the pharmacist my next repeat prescription will be upped to 300 strips! He was happy to write a note to the dr explaining the increase.
> The new USB lead has arrived and the replacement meter works with Diasend so I am now able to send my readings through to the clinic.
> I now have another query now though regarding different BG meters...
> ...


Just a note about levels and driving. The rule is that if you are under 5.0 but over 4.0, you can eat some carb and carry on.
Haven't got any thoughts on the meter reading higher, I'm afraid, except that about 5 years ago or so, there was a small  change in the way readings were calculated, and meters started reading about 10% higher, (something to do with equating it to blood plasma or something)


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2016)

zx10pilot said:


> Thanks for all your comments.
> After a quick chat with the pharmacist my next repeat prescription will be upped to 300 strips! He was happy to write a note to the dr explaining the increase.
> The new USB lead has arrived and the replacement meter works with Diasend so I am now able to send my readings through to the clinic.
> I now have another query now though regarding different BG meters...
> ...


Good to hear you have had your strip allowance increased 

There has been a tightening of standards of accuracy recently (introduced in March, I believe), so it may be that your previous meter was consistently showing at the higher end of its allowable limits for accuracy, your new one is showing at the lower end of the (new) limits for accuracy. I would just accept the readings from the new meter as being more accurate - providing they show some consistency - and continue from there  You can drive yourself mad sometimes with the ups and downs of different meters and readings!


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2016)

Next time you have a blood test (a diabetic one) ask them to also check your actual venous BG too as well as your HbA1c - they always used to do this as matter of course way back when we only tested our pee but now we have meters it's only sometimes.  Then when the vampire attacks have your meter all ready and get a drop straight out of your arm before she stops it bleeding - and test it.

Keep a note of that reading somewhere safe - compare it to the lab test result when they come back - then you'll know for a fact how accurate or otherwise the meter is.

I hated the Accu Chek meter I had at first cos it read higher!  Ooops, it was right ... however same meter less than a year before, I had a CGM on loan to see what was happening as my A1c didn't really match meter levels.  The hospital print-out of the week's CGM readings, which the program adjusted to reflect blood rather than interstitial fluid - exactly matched the vast majority of the 4 a day meter readings I had to enter into the machine as I did them - the graph lines dissected the little crosses on it!

Other thing to try is next time you see anyone with a different meter (eg another diabetic or preferably a medic with a 'trusted'  one) - to each do a test from the same - bigger - blob of your finger bodge.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Other thing to try is next time you see anyone with a different meter (eg another diabetic or preferably a medic with a 'trusted'  one) - to each do a test from the same - bigger - blob of your finger bodge.


Though you may need to be a bit careful with that because we're not supposed to share meters for hygeine reasons.  Must admit I can't see how any of the blood can get into the meter, but I wouldn't want to let anyone else use mine all the same, just in case!


----------



## HOBIE (May 22, 2016)

Welcome Zx 10 pilot. (Good toy).  I used to have a Zxr & now have 1200gs BMW & been to Asia & various places. A good hobby


----------



## zx10pilot (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for your comments, it is really good to have such a resource of knowledgeable and friendly people on here.
I will cease my worrying and concentrate on finding out what I can (& can't) eat.
Although I have been prescribed some Novorapid (together with Lantus) I havn't plucked up the courage to use it yet, simply because I am very scared that I could get the dose wrong and bring on a Hypo. Is this a normal reaction?
So at the moment I am testing before and after every meal (new potatoes and brown rice are fine it seems!) and trying to manage my levels using Lantus alone.
I know that eventually I will get my head round the carb counting business but it just seems to be such a task at the moment.
For reference, my BG levels typically seem to hover around the 7 mark, I have had a few spikes upto 11 but that is often due to me trying something that in hindsight wasn't ever going to be OK... Hmm - croissant anyone? Cos I definitely can't have them!

And Hobie, I've always wanted an R1100GS right from way back in 1994 after I sat on one at the NEC! Unfortunately my ZX10 is but a distant memory however I use the same name on many websites. But I do have a 1985 GPZ400R which was cheap and is a rolling restoration... 
Looking forward a good summer - it will help keep me sane after this silly diagnosis.


----------



## trophywench (May 23, 2016)

LOL zx10 - of course you can have a croissant!!  But, they make em with flour you know - and flour has carbohydrate in it, so therefore no T1 diabetic can eat anything with that amount of flour - which translates to 'that amount of carbohydrate' - without having the appropriate dose of fast-acting insulin to take care of it,

Try a tiny amount first - if you have a half unit pen - try half a unit, you know what I'll say if its a 1u pen LOL and see what happens - it literally is all you can do,  Have a bottle of Lucozade or Coke immediately to hand if you're terrified - but we're all different and nobody can tell you exactly how much you'll need whether they are medically qualified or not, it's something we all have to discover for ourselves.

I mean I have a dead simple carb ratio = 1u per 10g - and for a small croissant I'd need approx 2,5u,  Plus however much more I need just depending on how generously I spread the jam!!

Enjoy it - you know you want to,


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 23, 2016)

My ratio is about 1 unit fast acting insulin for 20g carbs because I'm sensitive to insulin - you are very unlikely to need less than that, so why not start there and see how you get on?

And having a hypo would probably be a good thing because you'd be prepared and would learn how they feel and how to deal with them.  They are not a big deal normally, so long as you do something about them straight away (and don't do what I tend to do, which is to think "I'm a bit wobbly, but I'll just finish doing this before I test" - oops, not a good idea).


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2016)

GPZ400 is a good bike too . Keep sane ! Take it easy & learn as you are doing


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, 1st day experiment with 1st dose of rapid. I suppose I have to admit it's a denial thing that I haven't used it before.
My levels have been pretty good (average 7.1 over the last 14 days) but I have been ultra cautious about what I'm eating, and in my heart of hearts I know I can't go on like this forever.
So... now will test every half hour for the next 3 hours or so, just so I can put my own mind at ease.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 7, 2016)

I found the rapid more nerve wracking but it's actually the basal (Lantus in your case) that gets me every time, the rapid is very well behaved in me.  Keep an eye on it and you'll be fine   What ratios are you starting on?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2016)

Hope it is going well for you


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 7, 2016)

I thought I'd start in at the deep end, have been behaving myself so "treated" myself to a mcdonalds with the family... while they were enjoying theirs I was simply thinking "I hope I've done the right thing..." over and over again.
I guessed at 1u per 20g carbs to start off with, and according to mcd website my meal had 80g carbs, so 4 u was duly injected just before I started.
Readings so far:
18:50 4.7 just before meal (a bit low for me anyway but lunch was a long time ago)
19:29 5.2
20:22 5.1
21:00 7.1
So from those readings do I guess that I've done something right? Jelly babies still on standby though as not sure what the next couple of hours will bring.
Am I right that while I did know the carb content there was also a fairly hefty fat content so this could / will also affect the rate the carbs are converted?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2016)

Absolutely correct! - it isn't an 'everyday' meal though so don't be swayed by what happens after the MaccyD's when gauging anything 'ordinary' LOL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 7, 2016)

The fat will slow down the carbs, so it's quite good to have some fat with your carbs generally, though perhaps not usually in McD's quantities!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 7, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> it's quite good to have some fat


Unfortunately they use the cheap fat..... Not so good....


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Perhaps I should have said not in McD's qualities as well as not in McD's quantities!


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 7, 2016)

Ok ok so maybe McD wasn't the best thing to use as a guinea pig meal LOL But as my first foray into bolus I think it went fairly well... I definitely feel more confident about it - I didn't have a hypo, didn't feel any different or have any weird side effects so I hope I have now "lost my bolus cherry" 

I know I have got a long way to go with learning about carb counting & also how my bolus doses add up throughout the day. No-one has given me any real guidance on this yet. At my last DSN appt we spoke alot about sick day rules (oh joy I am really looking forward to keeping eating while ill!) and corrections, but not really much about "normal" boluses. I guess I could still be honeymooning a bit at the moment but I know that if I am it won't last.
Have got my next DSN appt in about 3 weeks time so will ask for some guidance.

@ KookyCat: The basal seems to keep me well and truly levelled out and hasn't caused me any problems at all (so far!), but it's the bolus that has scared me, almost like it's a direct admission that my body can't tolerate food any more. It's a very strange feeling. 

Thanks to you all on here, it makes a real difference to me to be able to waffle on about this to people who actually understand what I'm going through.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 8, 2016)

How you're feeling is completely normal, we've all felt like that at the beginning I think, especially if diagnosed in adulthood.  Someone went and changed all the rules on you, so not being a bit freaked out would be weird.  Glad to hear the basal keeps you steady, that's what's supposed to happen so that will make experiments with bolus insulin easier . I was quite nervous of the rapid insulin until I worked out how it affected me (I'm using understatement there I was basically petrified ), but I jab with relative abandon now.  The anxious feeling that distracts from the enjoyment of food fades too, it's a bit like being a teenager again, trying to work out how this whole new world of stuff works, but without the fun!  Anyway looks like that first bolus experiment went well, so get your white coat on and start experimenting, fill your boots with the food you like to eat and jab away, youll be an old hand in no time.


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement!
Have just booked my place on the London event for 30+ type 1s this Saturday.
Hopefully will pick up some useful information and hints and tips.
If you're going I'll see you there...
Be gentle with me - it's all still very new.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 8, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> not being a bit freaked out would be weird.



I'm weird   The only thing that bothered me was the needles, and once I got covered ones I was a freak-free zone.

But yes, I think most people do have trouble coping with the whole idea at first - it was probably easier for me because I'd been ill with other things for so long, diabetes didn't seem a big deal.  It soon becomes second nature working out all the carbs & things though, even if it does come as a shock at first.  Oh, and there's no problem with your first bolus meal being a McDs, @zx10pilot, or indeed with having the occasional McDs generally - I hope it didn't sound as though anyone meant that.  One of the pluses of being on insulin is that although it's good to eat healthily most of the time, if you do want an unhealthy treat you can eat anything you like


----------

